# Dioralyte ???



## sianee (Feb 9, 2015)

Is it safe for me to have Dioralyte? Been feeling really rotten for a couple of days, feel really dehydrated and I'm so bloated I feel ready to pop, so I'm really struggling to drink anything or even eat because I feel so full and can't think of anything else to do. My sugars have been ok, just tested 6.7, had a 'trace' reading of ketones earlier. I don't know wether it's worth ringing the out of hours gp or to try the Dioralyte and just leave it until the morning and see my own gp


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2015)

They are only 4g sugar per sachet, so shouldn't have too much impact on your BG levels  Hope you are feeling much better very soon!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 9, 2015)

Keeping hydrated is very important. When I am not well its the first thing I do  good luck Diet tonic water for me with a hint of lemon


----------

